# Help with a study



## isabel1 (Jul 9, 2013)

We are a group of researchers from Florida International University, investigating social group use and effects. Now, you're invited to participate in a 20-minute study that examines the use of health-related social media. You will not be exposed to any risk beyond the risk experienced in everyday life. Your response to the survey questions will be completely confidential. Your participation is voluntary. As some of the questions are personal, if you feel any discomfort you can contact the researchers (María R. Collazo at i[email protected] ; Weirui Wang, Ph.D., [email protected]) or stop responding to the survey anytime. Please click the following link if you agree to participate in this study. We greatly appreciate your response. Thank you for your time.
Survey Link: https://fiu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_e4oothUnIEjKKS9


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome, Isabel1!


----------



## JupiterJones (May 29, 2015)

Hi, btw it took me like 10 minutes


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

i did it


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Is anyone looking at the date?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Is anyone looking at the date?


23 months ago. I suspect the data may have been analyzed long ago.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

shorefog said:


> 23 months ago. I suspect the data may have been analyzed long ago.


I suspect you may be onto something here.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

> I suspect you may be onto something here.


I really love your icon


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Is anyone looking at the date?


Yep. I still answered it though and it still works.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

Nike7 said:


> Yep. I still answered it though and it still works.


I think by look at the date they mean that while you can still complete the survey, it won't do or count towards anything because they've already collected the data since it was from 2 years ago.


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

bittersweetavenue said:


> I think by look at the date they mean that while you can still complete the survey, it won't do or count towards anything because they've already collected the data since it was from 2 years ago.


Ya probably. I gave it a shot though.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I filled it out a couple days ago.


----------

